# Cover for concrete?



## RohanCarthy (Sep 13, 2009)

My rabbits have permanent access to a run but as I have a yard rather than a garden it is on concrete.

Peanut and Poppy spend 90% of their day out there and I am wondering if there is something safe I could put down as flooring before the winter sets in.

Grassing it isn't really an option as the speed they eat it it would turn to mulch in wet weather. I was thinking of some kind of wood chip as used in kids play parks but I need something that will be safe for them to chew.

I've tried putting sheeting down(the type used on the bottom of ponds) but they just shredded it.

Any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

when i had my bunnies, i used a layer of saw dust, then loads of straw on top. I then covered the run with tarpaulin (SP) to stop the rain getting in, but if it was a nice day, i would take it off. x


----------



## RohanCarthy (Sep 13, 2009)

I think that will be the best bet really, I have both a sun shade and waterproof cover for rainy/snowy days. 
Just hoping for something a bit more permanent as the hutch itself is two story and I have sawdust/ straw/hay on both levels so there's a lot to clean out!


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

i know what you mean! i had 4 hutches all with runs, so i know how hard it is lol


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

hi, i have mine on half concrete and half shingle. they still get to dig but cant get far as theres concrete under it. i just hose it all down once a week with a bit of disinfectant. the concrete is good for keeping there claws short. x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you could buy some 12mm (9mm can warp) ply wood and fix it to the bottom of the run, however it'll rot easy. the concrete shouldnt be too much of a problem if there used to it, maybe put some carpet scraps down and some bedding in the corners where they like to sit.


----------



## RohanCarthy (Sep 13, 2009)

Carpet is a no go they are prolific chewers, they made it through stair carpet when they lived indoors and through the outside stair mat when they have free run of the yard. Not good for them I don't think!

I'll try the bedding and hope the wind doesn't blow it around too much.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a small dog padded dog bed I use when mine get confined to the concrete area to wear their nails down if they get a bit long. Gives them something nice and cosy to sit and sleep in when not running aorund. Though if yours chew through carpet they will probably shred the dog bed too. Maybe a box of shredded newspaper with a hole in one side so they can go in to hide and for a soft seat, being enclosed too the paper won't blow away in the wind too much.


----------



## RohanCarthy (Sep 13, 2009)

Because it's attached to their two storey hutch I don't really want to fill it with another bed as its their 'play space', there are already toys ( carrot tree, willow roll etc) in there.
Thats why I was thinking of some kind of safe bark chips or something.


----------



## Joanne2412 (Jul 20, 2009)

What about lawn turf? We did this with our rabbit when he had to be confined to the patio when we were laying our new grass. We just put 2 pieces together muddy side and he had some gras to eat and a softer area for him.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hi
Buzz's hutch and run is on concrete in his run he has a large cardboard box with a hole cut in the side. inside i have stuffed it full of hay, he likes sitting in there and eating away. it also stops the wind blowing everything around. when the weather gets worse i will clover his run with a big tarpaulin. 

hth 
paula


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Theres rubber mating you can get from equine stores that people put down in stables, its easy to clean and warmer than concrete?


----------



## RohanCarthy (Sep 13, 2009)

That sounds like the type of thing i'm thinking of, I'll have a look.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

dont suppose they do anything just under 4ft by just under 4ft to fit in a wendy house? they sound like a good idea easy to clean


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

I found this:-

18MM STABLE MATS HORSE MATTING GYM PURE RUBBER on eBay (end time 23-Oct-09 09:29:02 BST)

You could cut it to size :idea:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ouch! considering they have so many stacked up u'd think they'd be cheaper.
next time i pop to trago mills i'll see if they've got any, they do pretty cheap horsey stuff


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

> next time i pop to trago mills i'll see if they've got any, they do pretty cheap horsey stuff


OMG!!!! I'd completely forgotten about Trago Mills, I think I have been away from home for far to long :blushing:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ur missing out excell pellets are like £2.60 sure there about £3.99 at the vets!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Why did I move away from Cornwall again? ut:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

possibly because its impossible to get a job down here, really not sure why i'm staying ut:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> possibly because its impossible to get a job down here, really not sure why i'm staying ut:


Ah yes I remember now.....


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

that horse matting would be good. i used to keep my horse on that, its really heavy and they wouldnt chew through it.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

daisyboo said:


> that horse matting would be good. i used to keep my horse on that, its really heavy and they wouldnt chew through it.[/QU
> i was going to suggest this also easi-bed would work,ive used this before its like a fine wood chip,that doesnt go soggy,and dries quickly.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if the non sogging wood chip is treated with something that when chewed would be nasty on the rabbits


----------

